# Chinese knitting/crochet fans is now creating a blanket for love



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

I was inspired by the swap event from KP of blanket for friendship. Then initiate an activity named blanket for love in China. 

Chinese knitting/crochet fans design and make on piece of blanket 10cm*10cm, when the blanket was delivered to her, she will connet her block onto the big blanket and then deliver it to another one.
From North of China and to the South, then come back to North and finally come back to me. I will crochet the edge. And made post card to everyone who join this activity. The postcard will show the pic which have her and her blanket.

I believe the blanket will be amazing in the end. 

I am thinking how to make this blanket bought by someone and we donnate the money to the heavy sick children who was born in the poor family. Or just donate our blanket to the Charity org no matter it is local or a global org in foreign country. I want to give this blanket a happy and love ending.

Looking forward to your support!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

May 31, our first member was excited to know that she was the first one to deliver the blanket. She just join this event on May 31. At the same day she finished her block. It was a red heart. The lady lived in Dalian which located north of China, has a son who will be at school this Sep.
Jun 1, she deliver her block together with some bags of coffee to be the gift to the second one who lived in Beijing.

You can know more about her from her blog
http://blog.sina.com.cn/u/1658871591


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Jun 4

The second member got the blanket and conneted her block on it. The girl lived in Beijing who like crochet and drawing.

She crochet 4 hearts in her block and take picture in her company's washroom

More about her pls click .....
http://blog.sina.com.cn/u/1794241292
http://weibo.com/zhadanjun


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

What a wonderful start for you beautiful blanket of love! Really enjoy seeing the pictures of the ladies involved! 

Thank you for sharing them! 

Pearl


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely, its going to be a beautiful blanket!!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Jun 5 our 3rd member, lived in Beijing, got the blanket and transfer it to the next one on the same date. Before transfering, she iron the blanket to make it more flat.

The color is so amazing on her block that all of us scream ~~

She always join their local handmaking group activity in her spare time to help others to learn how to crochet.

Her mini blog:
http://weibo.com/u/1797195327


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing! Beautiful and amazing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It will be spectacular when it's finished,what a beautiful idea.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. The start of your blanket shows how talented each of the ladies are. It looks like the start of a glorious piece of art. Looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, the blanket shows how talented each of the ladies are!!



Grammax8 said:


> What a wonderful idea. The start of your blanket shows how talented each of the ladies are. It looks like the start of a glorious piece of art. Looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

What a fabulous idea & beautiful start. Good luck; please continue to keep us posted with information & pictures of the squares & women involved. 
kat


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

What a wonderful idea..Good luck .It will be a very special blanket when completed...xxx


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

A wonderful Idea! Keep posting pictures of the added blocks and the people that made them.


----------



## cbunch (May 8, 2012)

The blanket is just beautiful...such talent...excited to see more!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

so very nice. I am thankful to view so many pretty items. This is a special blanket! Very, very kind of you to share with the rest of us. :-D :-D


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

what a wonderfull idea,


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Jun8

Today our blanket come to the 4th member, the 4th,5th,6th member are all my workmates and we are also neighbors.
After work, they come to my home and we connected our blocks together.

Jun 8 is also the B-day of this little girl. She is the daughter of Mabel our 4th member. Today the girl is 2 years old. She named DuoDuo which means many more. She also got the gift from our 3rd member a beautiful lace piece which is croched by the 3rd member herself.

Here is her blog
http://blog.sina.com.cn/u/1848183593
http://weibo.com/u/1848183593


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

The gift


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a really fantastic idea and the colours are so vibrant - looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

5th member

http://weibo.com/oceangirl

She is an software engineer and like crochet and Cross Stitch who has a son almost 2 years old named DangDang. The boy got a cold recently and almost recover.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

6th member

She is also an engineer has a very very Naughty son named AoAo which is 3 years old. She is always busy with work and her son so no time to have her own blog.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Romamor,
This is the best thread I've read since joining KP! Please keep updating us w/pictures & stories about your friends; they are all so artistic.
Thank you,
kat


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

The pictures are beautiful-wonderful work. And, the thought/idea behind the project is even more wonderful.

Please continue to post pictures as more blocks are completed and added.
  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When we lived in Hong Kong every afternoon i would take my son to the park in front of the Flats,and a beautifull little Chineese girl with her Nanny, would come to see him,each day she would bring a toy for him to play with,one day she came with her Mother who told her daughter had told her about the baby in the park,and couldnt he come home to live with her,The photo of the little girl remineded me of the little girl in the park,


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Jun9

No 7
http://weibo.com/u/2053130091#1339240518468

She is a very tender woman with a sweety smile. 
She knitted her block using 4 hours until she was satisfied.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.9

Jun12

From her mini blog http://weibo.com/206664076 I got to know that she like travel,outdoor activity, photograph.... It's really a suprise she can crochet so well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i have to say that I love your blanket for love. beautiful colors and patterns. these ladies have done wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! what a fantastic project! I love it and look forward to seeing more of it!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderful loving gesture done by beautiful ladies.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

beautifull ladies, beautifull blanket


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like this idea,beautiful work.i would love to do something similar


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely story must see more, please keep posting. Juney x


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

How wonderful. Every time the blanket is used it will be like being wrapped in the love of friends.

LesleighAnne


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry I almost missed the No. 8.

http://weibo.com/anyilinbaby
http://blog.sina.com.cn/anyilinma

She knit 2 blocks and hesitated which one to be the part of our blanket. Finally she selected the white one. While I like both of them. She share the book and vidio thus we could learn more from each other.
She did well in photograph and has more talent in beauty and creativity.
The cute little girl is her babygirl


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

our No.8~~~~ :-D


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 10 and 11

They are daughter and mother. Today they deliver the blanket to No.12 in the same city Tianjin.
I know this girl when I am the photographer of her wedding. She is a virtuous girl with love in her heart. Always treat others tender with kind heart. Her wedding make me in tears. She has a group of friends they are classmates while you can feel they are brothers and sisters.
After she married, she knited scarf to her mother and mother-in-law.
Wish she will have a healthy and lovely baby soon~

http://weibo.com/joanecho


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

All the squares are coming together so beautifully. A story book in knitting and crochet.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

It is a stunning work of art and love! Every square is a master piece  so lovely, wish I could knit like that... Beautiful!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am dying to see more squares. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 12

http://weibo.com/u/1420196863
http://blog.sina.com.cn/u/1420196863

She is the mother of 2 mixed-blood babies. She get up at 5:30 and finished her block after 3 hours :thumbup:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 13.

Also a busy mother.
http://weibo.com/lisaguo0512
This Aug, her son will be 2 years old. The blue square is she made.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 14.

http://weibo.com/u/1870846913

I know little about this girl while she did great job on her square.
Can you find the small flower on her square?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

how wonderful is this? can not wait to see more!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for continuing to post each square. Before reading other emails I check for one from your posting.

LesleighAnne


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Thank you for continuing to post each square. Before reading other emails I check for one from your posting.
> 
> LesleighAnne


thank you for your support!!!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 15
http://weibo.com/secret2012
This girl made her design in white which has a little umbrella on the corner.
Yesterday mailed the blanket to our No.16 who is in Shandong province.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

when it is finished this is going to be a beautiful blanket. all those lovely and talented women doing this for such a great project. I always check this thread to see the latest square. great job, keep up the good work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for your support!!!!



gagesmom said:


> when it is finished this is going to be a beautiful blanket. all those lovely and talented women doing this for such a great project. I always check this thread to see the latest square. great job, keep up the good work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Romaor, the blanket is beautiful. I am enjoying looking all the ladies that made each square and their beautiful children. 

Thank you for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.16

http://weibo.com/u/1865330195

The sweet girl will go on biz trip on Jul 8, blanket was arrived on time!~~
I love the color she selected deep blue and white.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

this is my favorite thread! I look every morning....such beautiful squares made by beautiful women


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

kisssss


knitgirl389 said:


> this is my favorite thread! I look every morning....such beautiful squares made by beautiful women


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 17

http://weibo.com/sunny415

The girl is from ShanDong province, Qingdao City.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

What a great concept, and it looks like a very successful project. Look forward to seeing more of this blanket.
Happy crocheting and knitting


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

What a great concept, and looks like a great result.
Happy crocheting and knitting


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what talented lady's. I love the colors they all have picked out. They all should be very proud. Showing us there great families is the best. I can't wait to see more. Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your blanket story it is very inspiring all these women working on the one project.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I love this thread! What a wonderful idea and thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

what a lovely idea ,its certainly growing quick, very talented ladies.it's going to look very nice when done .


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for this thread! I'm kind of sad and looking at all these beautiful squares, the talented ladies, their little ones, and the beauty of the colors and patterns has brought a smile and happy thoughts to me!!!!
Can't wait for a new square and lovely lady!!!!!


----------



## Purlieebee (Jun 24, 2012)

I've really enjoyed watching your blanket grow!! Every square is pretty and very well done! Love it!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is such a nice idea and will be beautiful - Hope to see more pics!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 19
http://weibo.com/u/1884325535

The beautiful girl is from Shanxi Province Taiyuan City


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My your blanket is coming out wonderful. Such talented lady's I love all the colors keep this thread a live I always look for it when I'm on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

What an amazing project. The best part is getting to know the people who are creating this beautiful blanket of love!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

another beautiful square added to this remarkable blanket!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is really fun to see it grow. Love the colors!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Always exciting to see the most recent picture! Keep it going!

I bet you will start another as soon as this blanket is finished!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.20
The girl if from Shanxi Province Xi'an City.
http://weibo.com/shuicaox


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

another beautiful woman adding another beautiful square to this blanket of LOVE


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow it is beautiful the colors are so pretty. I keep saying it such talent. Keep going lady's and have fun.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

love this,so cool and a good thing that you are doing here.Thank u for sharring.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I love watching the progress of your blanket of love and getting to see all the wonderful women who are contributing their tallents and love in each square.

Wonderful idea VV and thank you so much for sharing it with all of us!

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

It is growing so quickly. Each square is beautiful. I keeping changing my mind as to which one is my favourite.

LesleighAnne


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No21.
http://weibo.com/heiniu19882009
This lady was born in 1988 and her son was born in 2009, a very young mother. Her dream is to have her own zaka shop which door is full around beatiful flowers


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

what a good looking boy she has!
the blanket of love is growing so beautifully!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Blanket is looking Good!Love all the patterns its making.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 22
http://weibo.com/u/2473735013
This cool young lady has two daughters now.
Cooking,craft,baking,painting,vintage things are her favorate.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

another beautiful family and another beautiful addition to the blanket of love!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

so nice!!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 23

http://weibo.com/u/1550290633
This girl is also from SiChuan province ChongQing city.

She is a possitive girl and pursueing for her dream now.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Such beautiful women and so talented. This blanket is so beautiful in color, patterns, and love!!!!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love this thread! the women are all so beautiful and I can feel the love they are puting into the blanket.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 24-30

Yes totally 7 squares, the whole family of this girl made one square for each person. Unfortunately,she did not take photos to her family but just our blanket.

http://weibo.com/u/1953729893


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so beautiful!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW!!! This project grows more beautiful with each square. Your project is wonderful and shows how each can come together to send soooo much love into the world. Thank you for sharing. Looking forward to seeing the continued works.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Wow.....so beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Lovely Story. Beautiful Blanket of Love. Whoever gets this blanket, will not only have a treasure of love, but very rare one at that.

Wonderful!!

Angie


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

Seeing the progression of adding the squares to the blanket and pictures of the people involved is such a wonderful legacy for the person you will be getting the blanket. They might want a copy of the progression with the blanket itself, you know, how it grew as it went from person to person. 

Such a wonderful idea and project and making more friends along the way. keep us posted as to the progress of the blanket!!! many blessings to you all.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Always excited when this thread shows up in my "Watched" topice! I wonder what the Asian writing on the one square means?

It's the pale green square that has orange stripes/symbols - visible on the left hand side of the pic on the bottom right.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

LOLO

It means: Yo~~ Blanket~~



MOM_WOW said:


> Always excited when this thread shows up in my "Watched" topice! I wonder what the Asian writing on the one square means?
> 
> It's the pale green square that has orange stripes/symbols - visible on the left hand side of the pic on the bottom right.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.31-32

Now our blanket has 32 squares connected.
No.31 and No.31 are daughter and mother from WuHan Province.
http://weibo.com/piksi77


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Seven squares from one family. That is so wonderful. You must be such a beautiful person to have so many from one family care for you that much.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

This is a beautiful project and an amazing journey. I don't know which part I like more - how the squares work together, the people who've made them or seeing where it's travelled to! Thanks so much for sharing. I can't wait to see it's next stop. What a wonderful idea you came up with. The person who gets this blanket will be very lucky!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.31-32
one more pic


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.33
The lady is from WuHan, the little model is her lovely son.
She has many hobbies such as crochet, cross stitch,AC Milan,handmade soap,reading,movie,music,baking,photography....

http://weibo.com/u/1947531981


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so happy and excited when I see this thread appear on here as well. Seeing all the beautiful squares brings a smile to my face.


----------



## moniann (Feb 18, 2012)

I like your plan.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

He looks so precious and is an expert model.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It will be beautiful when finshed,I watched a TV programe on Sunday,Two people from China,who now live in the UK travelling around China looking into the different ways of cooking,


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

your project is trly a blanket of love...and it is spreading so much joy to all of us who look forward to seeing each new square!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

romamor said:


> No.33
> The lady is from WuHan, the little model is her lovely son.
> She has many hobbies such as crochet, cross stitch,AC Milan,handmade soap,reading,movie,music,baking,photography....
> 
> http://weibo.com/u/1947531981


He is so cute! Thank you so much for this thread. I feel like I'm on a journey around the country with it! Did you ever think it would grow like this?


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.34

Also from Wuhan.http://weibo.com/xiaobei77 
She plan to take photo in Yellow Crane Tower while it is a pity for some inconvenient reason, we can not see our blanket in Yellow Crane Tower. Let's give her bravo~~


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> It will be beautiful when finshed,I watched a TV programe on Sunday,Two people from China,who now live in the UK travelling around China looking into the different ways of cooking,


Do you know the name of the TV programe ?


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

romamor said:


> No.33
> The lady is from WuHan, the little model is her lovely son.
> She has many hobbies such as crochet, cross stitch,AC Milan,handmade soap,reading,movie,music,baking,photography....
> 
> http://weibo.com/u/1947531981


I have to say, this little boy it just about the sweetest little guy to stand there and hold that blanket - what a cutie and such a lovely blanket. Am still in awe at the positive uplifting and size of this entire project. It brings me great joy to check in on this thread! Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

nana613 said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> > No.33
> ...


Totally agree.  
Peace to all.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.35 and 36
http://weibo.com/531527899

They are also daughter and mother.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

You must be excited at how the blanket is taking shape. Have any of the ladies started their own blanket?

LesleighAnne


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its growing into such a lovely blanket!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 38 and 39
Daughter and mother. The daughter is a writer. She is also the fan of knitting and crochet.

http://weibo.com/qibai


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

it is so beautiful!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

The afghan is a inspiration. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 40
http://weibo.com/u/2810043881


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.41
http://weibo.com/120061212
Also from ShangHai


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

oh my but it grows more beautiful with every square thats added!!!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm really going to hate to see this thread end. The blanket is truly beautiful. I am thoroughly enjoying seeing all the pictures and lovely people. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

romamor said:


> No.41
> http://weibo.com/120061212
> Also from ShangHai


The blanket is so beautiful! Do you have a limit as to how many squares you're going to have or how big it will be?


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

100 squares
since up to now there has 96 members join us.


Bronxgirl said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> > No.41
> ...


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

This is such a wonderful project!! It shows how much love there is in the world! Thank you for sharing with us!!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh my. I really love all the squares. The diagonal one is a very interesting pattern.

I know I will be expiramenting with that design.

LesleighAnne


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

romamor said:


> 100 squares
> since up to now there has 96 members join us.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have any pictures after 41?


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.42
Ladies are more and more shy to show their face. It's soooo pity.
http://weibo.com/u/1960819865


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so excited to see the new square. I love the blanket so far and the love keeps growing with each square.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

It is a shame that they don't want their pictures shown. It is so nice to see the faces of such loving, giving ladies. The blanket continues to grow beautifully. Blessings to all.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

the love grows with each new square. it is so beautiful!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

That so great thank you for sharing.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What an exciting and beautiful project!
The love of needlecraft brings the world together.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

what a wonderful idea so much love will be put into this blanket it` awesome plese keep us informed of it`s progress


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.43

Here comes No.43 
Zhejiang Province
http://weibo.com/u/1810563944


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Everyone feel sooooo happy to receive and touch our blanket.
now comes our No. 44. also from Zhejiang province
http://weibo.com/u/1764831252


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh so pretty and it gives me a wonderful feeling every time I see the newest square.

LesleighAnne


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wonderful!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Growing more beautiful with each square added. Cheering you on with best wishes sent to all.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks for keeping us in touch with this wonderful project


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

thank you all for all your eyes and hearts on this topic!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.45
From Zhejiang, HangZhou
http://weibo.com/kongchengweiblog


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Your blanket is so exciting to look at. I keep finding delightfull details that I had not seen before.

LesleighAnne


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

another beautiful square!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

A wonderful idea and the sharing of the love you have all put into the blanket will be apreciated by whoever recieves it in the end.
Well done for starting the project, it is inspirational and will be loved by the end user.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.47
http://weibo.com/suncicici
The girl recently run her own handmade shop on web to sell her corchet works


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.48

No.47's workmate. The colors of her square are wonderful~
http://weibo.com/u/2726680200


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

The project began from Jun 1 2012 from spring to autumn now is winter now. We have connected 48 squares. And tonight the No.100 request to join us. And our blanket will be end for 100 squares. We did not know each other before, and our blanket connecting us together


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 49

The young mother of 2 children from HangZhou. She made and smilling sunflower.
The idea is from her daughter.
http://weibo.com/u/2036843221


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

What a great idea. I hope you will post a picture when it is finished. Can't wait to see all the pretty colors and patterns.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i just keep coming back to see what you have done,beautiful blanket


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love your blanket, but the stories of the ladies making the squares and seeing their beautiful faces make the blanket even more special to me! I also see so many squares that I'd like to try to make! Can't wait for the next squares and stories! Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful thread!
Many blessings,
Shirley


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

What a beautiful family. The little girl had a great idea and Mum did such a wonderful square.

LesleighAnne


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 50
http://weibo.com/u/2883870744


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Another beautiful square and being photographed on a dark background really shows up the colours and designs.

LesleighAnne


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

It gets more beautiful every time I see it. Such a wonderful idea.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

When the No. 51 received the blanket. She find .........

such a lovely picture No. 50 drawing...


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 51


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

It is so exciting to watch your blanket of love growing, VV. Thank you for sharing the blessings.

<3

Pearl


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The "Message of Love" drawing sent by #50, makes the story/afghan even more special!


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

wow! so lovely. and all the ladies working together. a wonderful project


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Every time I see it I'm impressed with all the talent of these ladies it's beautiful.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

What a great idea the blanket is beautiful just read this thread will be back to read more and see the blanket finished.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

When No. 52 received the blanket, she found there has a gift from No. 51.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.52


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 53

The gift from No. 52
And the square of No. 53


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> when it is finished this is going to be a beautiful blanket. all those lovely and talented women doing this for such a great project. I always check this thread to see the latest square. great job, keep up the good work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


me too


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

What a beautiful child! She is so adorable. The elephant is very pretty too!

Thank you for sharing their pictures, VV.

<3 

Pearl


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just love watching this blanket grow! That elephant is so cute. Would love that pattern! Hugs and blessings to our Chinese friends!
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> What a beautiful child! She is so adorable. The elephant is very pretty too!
> 
> Thank you for sharing their pictures, VV.
> 
> ...


 Merry X'mas


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> Just love watching this blanket grow! That elephant is so cute. Would love that pattern! Hugs and blessings to our Chinese friends!
> Shirley


Thank you~~~


----------



## Hooked (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this brilliant project! This is going to be an amazing blanket! I can't wait to see it at the end!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 54

Here comes our big blanket~~


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The blanket grows lovelier with each addition!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 55.

I love her sunshine smile~~


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

more pics of No. 53

The butterfly is the gift she knit for No. 54


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

This is so beautiful! It is such fun to see all the new squares. Can't wait for the next one! Thanks for sharing this with all of us!
Many hugs and blessings to our Chinese friends,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 56


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

It grows more beautiful with each addition.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

So beautiful! Thanks for the lovely pictures! I enjoy them so very much!
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 57
The volunteers will send the next one a small gift with a letter which moved us so much


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for allowing us to follow along with your Love Blanket's journey! Please, Romamor, keep these pictures coming!
Many hugs and blessings to our Chinese friends, 
Shirley


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow is all I can say. I haven't seen your beautiful blanket since November. It really has grown. What an amazing thing you ladies are doing.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, it's a long break and now comes our No61. it' a pitty No 59 and 60 did not take photos.
I love the photo of No61 so much !!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow I am so glad that you posted I was hoping that we would see more. Growing and growing :lol:


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you so much for letting us see the blanket. 
Blessings to our Chinese friends,
Shirley


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow this is amazing! Such a wonderful gift you are each giving to eachother....spiritually and physically I can't wait to see more photos!!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

What a lovely idea to inspire a sense of community and to share a love of needlecrafting!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.62

The second one in Guangdong province.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love your blanket of love :thumbup:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 63

She is pregant now~~~


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

So Beautiful and such a lovely project.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No.62 again~


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Our blanket is now 69 squares~~
In the south of China now.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a true LOVE story.
Thanks for sharing with us.
The squares are so interesting to look at.
And all the little ones holding the blanket are just precious.
Blessings to all,
Linda


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

This is really so beautiful - so much love in it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic, and I am sure that many friendships have formed from this project.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful blanket! A lot of love and work for a wonderful cause! Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Love seeing all the photos! So much love and such a lovely blanket! Bless you all!
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Here comes No.68 and 69

NO 63 did not show me photo. She requested to add 3 squares. I guess she only add one. So now our blanket is 79 squares. Anyway it is soooo beautiful today~~


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

This is so beautiful. The squares are inspiring


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Continued blessings on all involved in this project. It means so much to watch the "Blanket of Love" grow!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 70 Sasa

She is in Shenzhen has a cotton yarn E-shop, very popular.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 71 &#26862; &#26376;&#20142;

Another pretty girl which is now in Shenzhen. She also have a little shop on web to sell her crochet work.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The afghan, and the story, grows more wonderful with every square.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Such a pretty afghan! Thank you again for allowing us to share this wonderful adventure!
Many blessings and hugs,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 72 
The girl is living in Shenzhen and working in HK.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Romamor, thank you for sharing all the lovely photos of this beautiful afghan!


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

determined_to-knit said:


> Romamor, thank you for sharing all the lovely photos of this beautiful afghan!


I also would like to thank Romamor. This is so interesting and enjoyable. Watching this afghan grow through the efforts of all of these talented crocheters and knitters is so much fun. I look forward to updates to this thread.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't been posting comments so far, but I have been following your progress. It's terrific that you're doing all this work to introduce us to each crafter and record how it's growing. Thank you!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 73. From GuanXi province Nanning city


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 74


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

This is so beautiful! Did you ever think it would look like this?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

It is so lovely. And what a history goes along with this afghan.
All the loving hands that have touched this.
Each square is so unique.
LOVE it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

The afghan is gorgeous! Thank you for continuing to share these lovely photos!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Here comes our No 76


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Oh my, how truly beautiful this afghan is!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is extremely special!!!


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful! It is truly unique. (Oh, and I love the angry birds lined up on the back of the couch in one of the pictures. LOL!)


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

All the pictures and stories are so inspiring to all of us!! Thank you.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 77


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Each one is so unique! It's fun to see how the blanket is growing.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm more touched with every square shared!


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm thrilled at being able to enjoy this whole process. The blanket is amazing, and the people are so beautiful! It's almost as though you went through a modeling agency to find the artists (and the children!). Thank You!


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning! Again, thank you for sharing these beautiful photos!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 78. From AnHui province


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Romamor, thank you so very much for continuing to bring us photos of this gorgeous afghan!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The afghan is lovelier with each addition.
Thanks very much for continuing to share this wonderful project with us.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Our No.80 is coming~~


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

What a beautiful idea, when I visited my friend who is a quilter in South Africa her and friends were making a quilt for a lady who was leaving to live in New Zealand and each person was making a square, I was asked to make one too it felt a real privilege to be part of it, what a lovely idea and what a lovely blanket


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 81


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

more


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful! The last one has a "stained glass" effect. All of the blocks are so wonderful--such generous hearts! Thanks for sharing them with us!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

YES! stained glass!!


sbubbles84 said:


> Beautiful! The last one has a "stained glass" effect. All of the blocks are so wonderful--such generous hearts! Thanks for sharing them with us!
> Blessings,
> Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 82


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Romamor this afghan is gorgeous!!! All of the different and unique squares are ALL so very beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love seeing this afghan grow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Romamor I look forward to each new square. It is fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Adorable new square! Love watching this blanket grow. Thank you so much for sharing this with us!
Blessings and hugs,
Shirley


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

This is just wonderful ! I love all the different designs . This is becoming a very special, love filled blanket x


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

This project - and thread - is very special.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

This project - and thread - is very special.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful idea.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 83


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

So pretty! This blanket is so lovely! Can't wait to see the next square!
Blessings and hugs,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 79. sorry to miss this one


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

That is such a great idea! I really like how each lady does her part so fast and sends it on equally fast. They look like very dedicated crocheters and knitters! You will be blessed by the ones who receive this blanket.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Your blanket is lovely. How many squares are you aiming for.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 84


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

and


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

So pretty! This blanket is so wonderful! Thanks for keeping us updated!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 85 is so lovely~~~~


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

more


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Loving this blanket for love.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

The little owl block is so cute! Thank you for keeping us updated on the Blanket of Love!
Blessings to all,
Shirley


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

love this project!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The love and caring shown bu all participants is obvious and wonderful to see!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

should be No 86 and 87 from Beijing!!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

and


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

So much love in this blanket. You are inspiring all of us with your kindness and caring!
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This blanket is turning out so beautiful.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

This project continues to inspire!

I believe you said that the goal was to have 100 squares.
What will happen to the "Blanket of Love" when they are completed?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a fantastic idea. I loved seeing the blanket grow, and looking at all the cute pictures of the creators and their children. You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

In fact we have 89 squares now.
The No 89 is from Xinjiang. She is the craft shop owner.


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

All the squares and ladies are so beautiful! This just warms my heart. Blessings to all these wonderful ladies.

Yvonne


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful! This blanket is so wonderful! Thank you for allowing us to see the blanket grow!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This is getting more beautiful with every square!!!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No. 91 from Tianjin


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

So lovely! The latest square looks like an optical illusion with the color changes. Thank you for allowing us to share in the blanket's journey.
Many blessings,
Shirley


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 93 from a radio host of Tianjin


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 94 

On the beginning of our blanket transfer, the girl has not BF yet, now she has been married~~~


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Romamor, thank you for continuing to share the progress of this beautiful blanket!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Have read this thread for the first time tonight.
How beautiful is the blanket and the meaning behind it.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

So, hope the project is not stucked somewhere.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The "Blanket of Love" continues to inspire!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Weren't you originally going for 100 squares? So it should be finished soon? Hope you post a picture of the finished blanket and would love to know how much you raise for the charity. This has been such a beautiful thread, I've loved watching it grow over the months.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

I have not replied for along time but have been watching. So so beautiful.


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> your project is trly a blanket of love...and it is spreading so much joy to all of us who look forward to seeing each new square!


And peeking into their homes is so interesting and seeing the beautiful children.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is truly an afghan of love. Each square is so pretty and unique. It has been fun to watch it grow and see the talented ladies.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

It is not the end.

No. 95 and 96 they are couples. The first man member


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No 97 and her aunt&#65292;they finished this block on Chinese New Year.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Your doing a wonderful job Love it very creative by the way


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

~~~~
Our blanket~~~


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm so glad to have the update of this wonderful project.
Was wondering how it was at now, but couldn't find the thread.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just now saw this thread. I am so impressed with all the loving work that went into it & at your ability to keep it going & get it finished. It is very beautiful & such a great example to the rest of us.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Please let us know the final destination of the blanket.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Again

Your blanket is so beautiful and I received so much enjoyment from all the postings. I am also sad it is finished and I will not see more wonderful work.

LesleighAnne


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

it is such a beautiful blanket! have so enjoyed watching it grow.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

How beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Our blanket transfered througn 16 provinces and 4 municipalities. And there has 2 squares just directly mailed to me. One is from Chile the other is from Zhejiang province.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Your idea united 100 strangers across a nation and ended in something very beautiful. You should be very proud that you started this. I hope the person who receives it passes it on for generations. The blanket should become a part of China's history of needlework and eventually be in a museum. Send the story and pictures with it. Wouldn't it be neat if it were shared and passed on and ended up in the home of one of the children in the pictures, being loved by their children?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So wonderful to see a follow-up on this amazing blanket. Thank you for up-dating us. :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for the update.

I've enjoyed every moment of following the progress/journey of the "Blanket of Love".
What an inspiration!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats incredible!!! I love that and am thrilled you shared its journey with us!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

romamor said:


> ~~~~
> Our blanket~~~


What a wonderful enterprise! A blanket of love from many crochet sisters (and a man)! Beautifully done and a wonderful way to help a charity. Have enjoyed following your pictures of the squares being made. Kudos!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I only learned about this topic a couple of hours ago. I loved watching the progress of the blanket. I remember when there were groups here in North America who used to do such travelling-afghans. It was even longer from start to finish in pre-internet days. Today, the rates charged for postage would make it prohibitively expensive. 

I'm curious about a few things.

Who paid the postage/shipping from point to point? Did each participant pay? In which case, pity the ones who were working on it later!

What is the blanket's final destination?

I was on a brief trip to China last November. I only saw one shop that had some yarn tucked away in the back. Where are the yarn shops hidden? Or maybe our tour just didn't go where they are. I only managed to buy one tiny skein of wool.  If we go on another such tour, I'll look harder for yarn! Now, after reading all about this blanket, I *know* there _is_ yarn and there _are_ knitters and crocheters in your wonderful country!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Romamor, what an excellent project! Everyone who contributed did a wonderful job. Someone will be very blessed by this blanket.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Dear Romamor, I missed this thread until now because I joined KP after you started it. Somehow I received a notice of it in my email, and I'm so glad I did! I've just read all 20 pages and the love and sharing is so absolutely wonderful. It's great to see all the faces who shared their talents for love, and the little kids are cute too.

Thank you so much for doing this, and for sharing it. If I had known about your blanket sooner I would have loved to have sent you a few squares.

WELL DONE!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

